

An email bounces, a boy dies. - dmd
http://xana.scru.org/xana2/etiamdisco/nototolaryngology/

======
dmd
This happened around 15 years ago. Clint (the somewhat reclusive author of
this post - AKA schizo at Debian.org) and I were working for a web host / ISP,
Icom CMT (which was bought by Qwest).

Juan, another employee, was at home approaching a diabetic coma, and, as far
as we know, couldn't reach a phone (or perhaps it didn't occur to him to do
so?) - instead he tried to email the NOC, which would have alerted one of us
pretty quickly.

